# cannot Copy {FileName): Path too Deep



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi guys,

i want to copy some .jpg from windows 2003 standard to another windows 2003 standard, but experience the 'Cannot Copy {FileName}}: Path too Deep.

i copy the files through VPN, any ideas everyone?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you taken a look at these solutions? Maybe in there.

http://www.chicagotech.net/winissues/pathtoolong.htm


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi,

maybe because the ACK, is there any other threats if i change the ACK?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I wouldn't think of it just looks like it allows for a longer acknowledgement phase.


----------



## Carldica (Jan 29, 2007)

hi stumped,

i tried your article, i only changed the SCSI, and it worked out. thanks


----------

